# anybody fish in the in the wind today



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I tried. I had to i got mr buddy heater for xmas(opened presents early) when out about noon to kraft slough. Could let go of the house b/c i for got ice anchors big mistake!! The wind was nasty. It took me about a 1/2 hr to set up the wind was so bad it started to move me with me in the house!! That when i knew it was time to quit, but the buddy heater worked great!!! Gonna go to south dakota tommorrow and try my luck at roy lake good luck to all!!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Same here Norm70, We went to Grass lake and the wind was fierce. When ever my partner went out to attend one of the tip ups I went wind surfing :lol:

We finally called it quits one short of our limit. We went on a moments notice and forgot the anchors.......The rest is history......and memories to laugh at, But a bad day of ice fishing is better than a good day at work. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I wondered the same thing looking out the window yesterday.

If you don't have ice anchors, they're worth their weight in gold on windy days like that.


----------

